# Exterminator needed



## Zura (Apr 1, 2017)

I think TBT has been infected with fleas but I am not certain yet. From what I can tell is, I'm starting  to become very itchy and I am noticing small bugs on other users.

Please do the right thing and contact an exterminator asap!


----------



## seliph (Apr 1, 2017)

You get your filthy hands off of them


----------



## Aquari (Apr 1, 2017)

release us from this pestilence


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## seliph (Apr 1, 2017)

Let!!! the!!! fleas!!! take!!! over!!!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 1, 2017)

we're all *lord of the fleas* now!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm actually liking this somehow...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2017)

lmao this flea snow


----------



## seliph (Apr 1, 2017)

TBT has been saved


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 1, 2017)

are we in australia


----------



## brutalitea (Apr 1, 2017)

let the fleas be free


----------



## seliph (Apr 1, 2017)

Was looking for the transparent flea image and







"I'm sorry guys"


----------



## forestyne (Apr 1, 2017)

Why fleas? lmao  itch


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 1, 2017)

FLEAS!! scratching vigorously - searching high and low for trusty can of Bug Begone - Flea and Tick Spray


----------



## Laureline (Apr 1, 2017)

It's raining fleas hallelujah!


----------



## tumut (Apr 1, 2017)

Whomst'd've done this...


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 1, 2017)

Must be April Fools Fleas!


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 1, 2017)

TBT got crabs


----------



## Licorice (Apr 1, 2017)

Sweet delicious fleas


----------



## seliph (Apr 1, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> TBT got crabs



No they're fleas


----------



## SilkSpectre (Apr 1, 2017)

I work in early childhood so I am constantly on alert for lice sightings. This is seriously freaking me out. xD


----------



## Aquari (Apr 1, 2017)

i kinda like watching them fall


----------



## N a t (Apr 1, 2017)

I was thinkin, hey, been a bit since I been here. I should visit. And what do I get? Fleas. I am greeted with fleas.


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2017)

Let them consume you! The sooner you give in, the better.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2017)

SilkSpectre said:


> I work in early childhood so I am constantly on alert for lice sightings. This is seriously freaking me out. xD



well now you're on RED ALERT


----------



## N a t (Apr 1, 2017)

Rest in fleases, guys.


----------



## Jake (Apr 1, 2017)

The Pennifer said:


> Must be April Fools Fleas!



Umm no they're fleas to celebrate the anniversary of daylight saving time being reintroduced in the USSR in 1981


----------



## Justin (Apr 1, 2017)

Jake said:


> Umm no they're fleas to celebrate the anniversary of daylight saving time being reintroduced in the USSR in 1981



Please don't forget about the Flea Market today in Animal Crossing: Wild World.


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2017)

Justin said:


> Please don't forget about the Flea Market today in Animal Crossing: Wild World.



Ah, I see you have started to accept our new overlords?


----------



## Bowie (Apr 1, 2017)

Is this a pun on Easter eggs? Like, fleas laying eggs?


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 1, 2017)

this site's always been buggy anyhow, so we're used to it...


----------



## taiyoken (Apr 1, 2017)

This whole thread makes me feel...itcHy.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 1, 2017)

i'm scared lol


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2017)

Hopeless Opus said:


> i'm scared lol



Don't be. There's nothing to be afraid of If you accept them as your overlords. If you don't though, they'll eat you alive...

Sweet dreams!


----------



## amanda1983 (Apr 1, 2017)

Sparro said:


> are we in australia



Oh Sparro honey - it wouldn't be something as relatively benign (bubonic plague excepted) as FLEAS in Australia. We have wayyyy too many interesting and completely deadly little creatures to choose from, fleas wouldn't rate a mention. We've got lots of gorgeous (and lethal) spiders!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 1, 2017)

Great! TBT is now ruined. I shall now call it The Flea Tree Forums.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 1, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> Great! TBT is now ruined. I shall now call it The Flea Tree Forums.



the bell FLEA


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> Great! TBT is now ruined. I shall now call it The Flea Tree Forums.



Watch your tongue human, or it shall be removed. Our leadership will lead this buggy forums to the future!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm gunna need a bigger net...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 1, 2017)

Vaati said:


> Watch your tongue human, or it shall be removed. Our leadership will lead this buggy forums to the future!



Yea, this site is literally full of bugs now. I don't know how I could use it now.


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 1, 2017)

Vaati said:


> Watch your tongue human, or it shall be removed. Our leadership will lead this buggy forums to the future!



weren't you the one who called for an exterminator


----------



## Byngo (Apr 1, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> I shall now call it The Flea Tree Forums.



more like flea bag motel 

which is what I call my sisters cat


----------



## Thunder (Apr 1, 2017)

Petey Piranha said:


> I was thinkin, hey, been a bit since I been here. I should visit. And what do I get? Fleas. I am greeted with fleas.



You son of a gun you brought the fleas with you and now we're all infected


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2017)

Sparro said:


> weren't you the one who called for an exterminator



Yes but they have shown me the truth, that they're only here to save us! Join us and become part of the one mind


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 1, 2017)

What's worse is that my apples are gone. Hopefully, my apple kingdom is walled up to keep the fleas out. The fleas can't have the bread, but the apples can.


----------



## Chicha (Apr 1, 2017)

Why did it have to be fleas or any kind of bug?


----------



## seliph (Apr 1, 2017)

Chicha said:


> Why did it have to be fleas or any kind of bug?



Does it bug you


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 1, 2017)

gyro said:


> Does it bug you



Did the fleas mess with your avatar too?


----------



## seliph (Apr 1, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> Did the fleas mess with your avatar too?



No I did I'm my own master


----------



## Chicha (Apr 1, 2017)

gyro said:


> Does it bug you



I can't stand bugs rip


----------



## toxapex (Apr 1, 2017)

Has anyone made the obligatory "i have to flea from the site" pun yet


----------



## fenris (Apr 1, 2017)

omg everyone's collectibles are fleas

all I ever wanted was bugs under my avatar

please tell me that they can stay when April Fool's is over


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 1, 2017)

I wish it was raining giant isopods instead.


----------



## Lainy (Apr 1, 2017)

I was wondering why there was so many fleas. So its not just me... this makes me very itchy.
So who brought fleas and spread it to all of TBT??


----------



## tae (Apr 1, 2017)

holy **** i can't breathe


----------



## Aquari (Apr 1, 2017)

seeing all these fleas makes me *hop*-timistic! i tried...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 1, 2017)

Can these fleas kill me plz


----------



## forestyne (Apr 1, 2017)

fleas are better than bees tho


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 1, 2017)

Is anybody else having fun chasing them down the page with your mouse or is that just me? I've highlighted them a few times but then it's just raining blue cubes.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 1, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Is anybody else having fun chasing them down the page with your mouse or is that just me? I've highlighted them a few times but then it's just raining blue cubes.



ngl i was going crazy finding what were these things and i kept following all of them with the mouse lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 1, 2017)

Taiko said:


> ngl i was going crazy finding what were these things and i kept following all of them with the mouse lol



I thought clicking them would do something. XD


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2017)

vaati's sig is just reminding of the darkseed series' crap cg, and idk if I should consider this to be a really heavy compliment or a super massive insult

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> I thought clicking them would do something. XD



it'll do something if you grab one and drag it over to a new tab :^)


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 1, 2017)

Sorry, but I just had to do it: 
for King Dorado
That's a valiant flea that dares eat his breakfast on the lip of a lion. (Quote by - William Shakespeare)


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 1, 2017)

Is that what they are? As soon as I saw these things I had to come to bell tree HQ as I couldn't figure out what they are.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 1, 2017)

i just had a heart attack bc i forgot about the fleas and i'm tired and it's almost 5 am and i got jumpscared so hard by them bc i thought it was bugs crawling on my screen and im upset


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 1, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> it'll do something if you grab one and drag it over to a new tab :^)



What about people who use a mobile browser?


----------



## Mu~ (Apr 1, 2017)

This is way funnier than making up fake news xD


----------



## Loriii (Apr 1, 2017)

It makes me itchy even if I know they aren't real (they didn't catch me by surprise either).


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 1, 2017)

I thought they were leaves, then cicada skins, and then I was like, "Oh, fleas. I get it."


----------



## Javocado (Apr 1, 2017)

wtf this actually made me itch


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 1, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I thought they were leaves, then cicada skins, and then I was like, "Oh, fleas. I get it."



Understandable when they're falling like that. The question though is why are they falling?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 1, 2017)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Understandable when they're falling like that. The question though is why are they falling?



Someone's up there on top of the tree scratching them out of their hair to rain down on us.


----------



## Flare (Apr 1, 2017)

The fleas made me close the VPL.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Someone's up there on top of the tree scratching them out of their hair to rain down on us.



Ew.  Ewewewewewewew.


----------



## RedPanda (Apr 1, 2017)

At first I hoped it was just badly made cherry blossoms falling from the sky. But no such luck... *itchy*


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2017)

stickymice said:


> At first I hoped it was just badly made cherry blossoms falling from the sky.



No, it's something muuuuch better


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2017)

Yay! Its raining fleas.


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yay! Its raining fleas.



At least someone here is optimistic about our new masters.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 1, 2017)

the ****

someone get a net


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2017)

This is like, one of the best April fools day prank invasions I have ever seen!

AHHHHHH!!! They even appear on the preview post page.

- - - Post Merge - - -

P.S. I'm not scared. Just excited!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 1, 2017)

buy one get one *flea* in shop today, ammirite ;}


----------



## Locket (Apr 1, 2017)

so many fleas tho


----------



## cIementine (Apr 1, 2017)

sorry im vegan


----------



## Corrie (Apr 1, 2017)

It's making me itchy!!


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Apr 1, 2017)

I havent notices anything itchy


----------



## NeonxVandal (Apr 1, 2017)

Lol. They look like they're dead and just falling... Weird.


----------



## Venn (Apr 1, 2017)

oh my.. no wonder I've started to get itchy...


----------



## nostalgibra (Apr 1, 2017)

Don't  even  act  like  you're  a  tbt'er  if  you  don't  welcome  the  fleas


----------



## seliph (Apr 1, 2017)

_Hypocrites that you are,
for you trust the fleas in your brain to tell you they are fleas.
All fleas are ultimately based on that which we cannot prove.
Will you welcome the fleas?
Or will you perish like a dog?_


----------



## Tensu (Apr 1, 2017)

I thought they were smol turds at first


----------



## DaCoSim (Apr 1, 2017)

Ha! Good one Jubs!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2017)

Fearthecuteness said:


> What about people who use a mobile browser?



this is why you don't use awful mobile browsers


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 1, 2017)

A simple solution:


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 1, 2017)

The Pennifer said:


> A simple solution:



 the solution just DAWNed on me, thank you very much!

(I'll get my coat)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2017)

The Pennifer said:


> A simple solution:



I found a good area to set up inside


----------



## Aquari (Apr 1, 2017)

Aronthaer said:


> the solution just DAWNed on me, thank you very much!
> 
> (I'll get my coat)





LambdaDelta said:


> I found a good area to set up inside



i think you need better flea jokes, start from *scratch*


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> i think you need better flea jokes, start from *scratch*



I'm not making jokes though


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 1, 2017)

Erm ...





K ... I'll stop now!


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 1, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> i think you need better flea jokes, start from *scratch*



luckily all these fleas arent like your scyther, or they would be a cut above the rest


----------



## Pinkbell (Apr 1, 2017)

Gross bugs... eww


----------



## Locket (Apr 1, 2017)

i like my new collectables


----------



## Flare (Apr 1, 2017)

Fleas came for revenge against Spongebob! D:


----------



## Rasha (Apr 1, 2017)

I thought they were little kiwi birds at first, I'm disappointed.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Apr 1, 2017)

Kill the pests!!


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2017)

Mythicalhoopa said:


> Kill the pests!!



Funny, you're the only pest I see here


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 1, 2017)

crunchy


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 1, 2017)

Bahamut said:


> I thought they were little kiwi birds at first, I'm disappointed.









I don't think any of us wants to have a war on Kiwis or make you hate this poor things.


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2017)

While inspecting the webpage source, you can change the image of what's falling under the class "Snow-flakes"


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 1, 2017)

Vaati said:


> While inspecting the webpage source, you can change the image of what's falling under the class "Snow-flakes"



oOh

- - - Post Merge - - -


omg


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Apr 1, 2017)

Careful the market is full of fleas! But it's the best flea market I've ever seen.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare said:


> Fleas came for revenge against Spongebob! D:



I think I see one on his hand!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2017)

tbh it's really hard to type messages cause the fleas make it hard to see xDDD


----------



## kayleee (Apr 1, 2017)

I thought they were cockroaches


----------



## Chicha (Apr 1, 2017)

Looks like they're gone


----------



## seliph (Apr 1, 2017)

It seems the exterminator dealt with the pest problem by just setting everything on fire


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 1, 2017)

i like these collectibles even better


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2017)

What's with our collectibles?


----------



## Aquari (Apr 1, 2017)

loving the new collectible fix guys!


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 1, 2017)

this is why i love tbt


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> loving the new collectible fix guys!



You're collectibles create a wall of text, making your posts massive


----------



## Aquari (Apr 1, 2017)

Vaati said:


> You're collectibles create a wall of text, making your posts massive



You think i dont know that? *lmao* better than fleas ammirite #freetea if i get banned please, im having too much fun


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> You think i dont know that? *lmao* better than fleas ammirite #freetea if i get banned please, im having too much fun



The fleas weren't that bad and we have them to thank for the glorious destruction of the collectibles.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 1, 2017)

I was the one who sent the bee movie script cake

you're welcome ((((


----------



## Corrie (Apr 1, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> You think i dont know that? *lmao* better than fleas ammirite #freetea if i get banned please, im having too much fun



The bee movie script. Oh my god. Ya killing us!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 1, 2017)

Vaati said:


> The fleas weren't that bad and we have them to thank for the glorious destruction of the collectibles.



yes so thank you fleas for this glorious gift


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 2, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> I was the one who sent the bee movie script cake
> 
> you're welcome ((((



i sent the bee movie script pear so ur welcome x2


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> I was the one who sent the bee movie script cake
> 
> you're welcome ((((


thank you bub! and thanx to jelly who sent me ANOTHER b movie collectible



Corrie said:


> The bee movie script. Oh my god. Ya killing us!


;} fleas


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 2, 2017)

i love this and i hate it at the same time bc its hilarious and annoying at the same time lol


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

JellyDitto said:


> i love this and i hate it at the same time bc its hilarious and annoying at the same time lol



you made me!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 2, 2017)

This is a glorious night on TBT

please mods don't fix it it's too beautiful (':


----------



## Locket (Apr 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> you made me!



why

this is horrifying cause of the Bee Movie Script it's so long xD

but i love it


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 2, 2017)

yall better be getting a **** ton of screenshots


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> yall better be getting a **** ton of screenshots



get one for me PLEASE, fleas did this, remember that!


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> get one for me PLEASE, fleas did this, remember that!



omg!!
we match!!!


----------



## Locket (Apr 2, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> yall better be getting a **** ton of screenshots



i just made a video of the script and i did get a ton of screenshots


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> get one for me PLEASE, fleas did this, remember that!



im dumb whoops now we do


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> get one for me PLEASE, fleas did this, remember that!



I tried to zoom out and piece it all together but I lost my place and then gave up.



Spoiler: Unfinished Product of Destruction



http://i.imgur.com/ovHTmd8.png


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

Vaati said:


> I tried to zoom out and piece it all together but I lost my place and then gave up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah whats that, you want me to display my works of art again?, dont mind if i do!~


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> ah whats that, you want me to display my works of art again?, dont mind if i do!~



No, I just lost my place within the words and had realized building the entire thing would've taken forever. I am not that dedicated to you!

My regards...


----------



## fenris (Apr 2, 2017)

goodbye, buggy friends

hello, buggy collectibles

can we please have an actual flea collectible to commemorate this?


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

fenris said:


> goodbye, buggy friends
> 
> hello, buggy collectibles
> 
> can we please have an actual flea collectible to commemorate this?



if we do get one, i want either the bee movie or the pokemon movie script as the message


----------

